# Crinone 8% Vaginal Gel Question



## StacieBoo (Oct 3, 2013)

We have recently gone through our first IVF cycle ending on a Negative Urine Pregnancy test on Day 14.   

On day 11 during our two week wait, I started bleeding red mixed with a clear mucus. It lasted around 3 days. It wasn't light but it wasn't heavy. I carried on using the Crinone every night (instructed once a  evening) -sorry for t.m.i 

When I rang my fertility nurse to know our outcome, she said to cease using Crinone and that I would have a period.  

Please could you advise me on when that will be? I assumed I had had one on days 11-14. It has now been 10days since the urine home pregnancy test and I have looked on other sites and must say 2-3days after stopping use.  

Thank you, any advice would be welcomed.

I am new to the forums and IVF process and feel quite bewildered at times.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your negative test   Whilst most women will start to bleed a couple of days after stopping progesterone support for a small percentage it can take up to a month or longer for bleeding to happen. I'd speak to your clinic if your period hasn't arrived after another couple of weeks.


----------

